# 2002 Autoquest 100 - hard ride - kids are revolting...



## emjace (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Folks,

We recently purchased a 2002 plate Autoquest 100.

The kids - strapped in the bag are complaining about the hard ride.

After some investigation, initial task was to ensure the correct tyre pressure according to the Elddis manual for a 2.0 HDI Peugeot chasis. Each tyre was in fact a different pressure from 46 to 52 PSI.

Is there any other steps I could undertake to reduce the noise of rattling teeth from the passengers sitting in the back of the MH.

Thx


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_The kids - strapped in the *bag* are complaining about the hard ride._

'Tis no wonder!


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Are the 'van springs riding the bump-stops? Have a look under the van at the rear leaf springs (if that's what you have) and see if they have a big cone shaped bumper between them and the motorhome floor. 

If the 'van is on the bump stops then you may need to think about air-bags or new higher spec springs?




(LOL @ pippin)


----------



## emjace (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL - Thanks Pippin and BwB for your replies..

'Kids strapped in the bag', now question you need to ask yourselves..was that a typo or not... 

..though I may have meant 'back'



pippin said:


> _The kids - strapped in the *bag* are complaining about the hard ride._
> 
> 'Tis no wonder!


 8)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

IF your running on the bump stops (as has been suggested) it might be a good idea to visit a weighbridge to check your rear axle weight when fully ladenede. you could have a nasty shock  

If thats Ok then air-ride or similar is the way to go !!


----------

